# Potencia Maverick mutilada



## luislink (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola como va, tengo un gran problema con una potencia de 2 canales X 800W Mosfet
La marca es Maverick, resulta me la trajo un amigo para ver si le podia dar solucion, el problema principal fue que se le quemo, la llevo a un tecnico y luego de mucho tiempo volvio a ver el presupuesto y al parecer le querian cobrar mucho, entonces la retiro y cuando me la trajo me comento toda la aventura que vivio la potencia y mas o menos me imaginaba el final.
Resulta que el tecnico le saco todos los transistores del elevador de tension de la fuente, la plaqueta esta quemada parece ser que todos se quemaron y el vago saco todos los transistores, pero como no le pagaron lo que el pedia no se los coloco ni siquiera le dio los transistores quemados al dueño.
Entonces ahora tengo un problema, no se que transistores lleva esta potencia, me gustaria saber si alguien tiene o tuvo una potencia similar o de la misma marca o tal vez reparo alguna de estas para que me pase el dato, necesitaria saber que transistores llevaba esta potencia, bueno muchas gracias, Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Ago 6, 2008)

Se necesitan mas datos y si son fotos mucho mejor asi te podremos ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 6, 2008)

Esas potencias maden in japan, deleitanos con algunas fotos, para cotejar con las otras potencia car de otras marcas, así  poder averiguar  los datos que te faltan.


----------



## luislink (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola como estan aqui hay varias fotos que muestra el estado de la potencia. pero lo bueno es que los transistores C4467 y los A1694 estan en perfecto estado, los unicos que se quemaron y ademas no se que son estan en el lado de la fuente elevadora.


----------



## luislink (Ago 12, 2008)

Aqui hay otras mas. Espero que nos sirva. Saludos, espero sus comentarios


----------



## santiago (Ago 12, 2008)

ese pequeño transistor puede ser un driver, no importa

te voy a ayudar (o tratar) jeje

bueno, primero si te faltan los tr de la fuente, fijate si la fuente conmutada tiene algun integrado por ej un SG3....

si lo tiene decinos cual es su numero exacto, si no lo tiene , quiere decir que es una fuente retroalimentada, osea que tiene una espira en el bobinado que te dispara la conmutacion y alternancia de los tr

fijate en esto y avisame, aver si te puedo conseguir un esquema de una conmutada, luciperro publico varias, por eso el num del integrado, no importa fijate eso

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 12, 2008)

Te va ha ser facil repararla (las potencias con placas doble cara soy trabajosas), lo primero que se nota es que sacaron todos los mosfert de la fuente switching, estas son facilmente reemplasables, le puedes colocar los populares IRFZ44N o los IRFZ48 u otros, lo primero antes de montar es si el integrado esta en buenas condiciones, y averiguar el porque se quemo, para averigual si tu integrado funciona adecuadamente (TL494 o SG3525) es conseguirse el datasheet, luego si tienes a la mano un osciloscopio o un frecuencimetro ó en el peor de los casos una punta logica, para sensar una oscilación en los drives de salida. Estas potencias trabajan a un voltaje de 32V a  35V  simetrica (transistores), así que puedes tratar de alimentar la potencia si tienes una fuente simetrica, colocando en los condensadores, antes enseria una resistencia de 50 ohmios a 100 ohmios por rama, para averiguar si  todo esta conforme con ella.Si la tension no se baja a cero  todo anda correcto y puede inyectar señal de audio y un parlante(antes mide si no hay continua en la salida). Suerte con la reparación. y espero que nos des mas noticias.


----------



## luislink (Ago 13, 2008)

El integrado que se encuentra en la fuente es un KA7500B, (switching regulator), ya medi todos los transistores pequeños que se encontraban a la vuelta de este integrado y todos parecen estar bien, lo que no puedo encontrar es el origen de la falla, porque se quemaron los transistores de la fuente.
Ya me fije si todos los transistores de salida estan bien, los medi y ninguno esta en corto incluso los pequeños.
Puede ser posible que se hayan quemado por no soportar la corriente que requiere la salida?
la plaqueta tiene 4 transistores de cada lado. se carbonizaron dos pistas de un lado y dos resistencias, y del otro lado las pistas de un transistor y tambien una resistencia pero el valor se lee en algunas y son las mismas, asi que no es problema el valor de las resistencias, 
El unico problema es el nombre de los mosfet. voy a hacerte caso Zopilote y voy a examinar si el KA7500B se encuentra en buen estado. Una pregunta con este integrado tambien sirven los mosfet IRFZ44N o los IRFZ48 que mencionaste?. saludos, espero sus respuestas.


----------



## luislink (Ago 13, 2008)

La diferencia entre el IRFZ44N y el IRFZ48 es que el primero maneja 55V, 49A, mientras que el segundo maneja 60V, 50A, puede tal vez existir la posibilidad de que llevase otro transistor mosfet con mas capacidad en tension y corriente?


----------



## luislink (Ago 13, 2008)

Que opinan de la posibilidad de ser un STP60NE06L-16 (STripFET POWER MOSFET)
Maneja 60V, 60A.


----------



## ricardodeni (Ago 13, 2008)

hola,los mosfet te sirven perfectamente para el KA7500 ya que es igual al TL494 y podes ponerle cualquiera de los que nombraste, yo le pondria el de 60V  60A ,para mas tranquilidad


----------



## santiago (Ago 13, 2008)

totalmente de acuerdo, si lo sobredimensionas , mejor, y las tensiones de exitacion?, (no conosco ese driver) no obstante no creo que haya problemas

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 13, 2008)

Una ves, tuve una potencia car, el doble de grande que el maverick, igual se le quemo su fuente switching, reemplaze todo y al probar con una fuente esta funcionaba, pero cuando se le colocaba en su lugar, con bateria volvia a suceder lo mismo, quemaba los mosfet (estos por sobretemperatura en su funcionamiento), como el dueño estaba exigente y tenia mucho trabajo lo que hice fue colocarle un oscilador (la de luciperro) que tenia a la mano. Y la probe con esepticismo, y para mi asombro funciono la tontera esa, como anecdota, te dire que despues de estar pensando que es lo que pudo estar pasando en dicha potencia, se me biene a la mente que el calor generado altero  las pistas de cobre cerca de los mosfer y esto causaba una dispareja exitación en la rama que se quemaba. Lo comprobe luego en otra potencia más pequeña luego, así que si tiene pistas quemadas, limpia bien todo lo chamuscado y a pistas  cercanas aumenta su conductividad con algun alambre o estaño. Y revisa bien los diodos tipo 1N4148 situados en los transistores pequeños que exitan a los Mosfets ( yo los cambiaria). Y como te dijeron el KA7500 es igual al TL494.


----------



## luislink (Ago 14, 2008)

Mañana voy a conseguir los mosfet, tambien voy a revisar todas las pistas ya que encontre una quebrada cerca del KA7500, cuando bien tenga noticias les cuento. Muchas Gracias a todos.


----------



## luislink (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola a todos como estan les cuento que no pude conseguir el mosfet 60V 60A, pero consegui uno mas chico el de 60V 50A. el unico inconveniente es que consegui solo 4 de los 8 que necesitaba ya que en el local donde voy siempre no tenian stock, pero quedaron en conseguirme para esta semana. Fui a buscar en otros locales y me quieren cobrar una barbarie son unos usureros, la mayoria por eso elijo siempre el mismo local. estoy esperando por hora para conseguir los materiales. 
Pero tengo un problema. resulta que el ultimo tecnico que vio esta potencia, aparte de llevarse los transistores mosfet Tambien le saco las planchitas de hierro que aprietan los transistores al disipador, asi que voy a visitar a mi amigo el chatarrero para ver que consigo.
Muchacho bien les tengo noticia ya sea buena o malas de lo que ocurra con la potencia les cuento. Saludos.


----------



## philips (Ago 23, 2008)

si estimo de que si es asi como dices luislink


----------



## santiago (Ago 23, 2008)

el apreta tr es lo de menos el tema son los trs

saludo


----------



## luislink (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola Muchachos, por fin les contesto, tengo una noticia que no es ni buena ni mala. La potencia no hace nada, ...  
Les consegui los transistores IRFZ48N los coloque a los 8 los aprete bien al disipador, aparte le cambie las resistencias quemadas, de 47ohm que corresponden al cada transistor, le cambie todos los capacitores de la tension elevada son de 1000microfarad/ 50V. son 4 por cada tension. tambien le cambie el integrado KA7500B, revise los transistores pequeños que rodean a este integrado, tambien diodos y resistencias. Bueno en resumen la deje bastante bien presentable para lo que estaba, Pero no eleva tension  , la conecte a una fuente de 12V, y espere que funcionara pero lo unico que hace es encender la luz verde de power, pero los transistores no elevan, no hacen nada. 
Estoy confundido, espero su ayuda, Saludos


----------



## luislink (Sep 9, 2008)

Luego de alimentar la potencia con una fuente de 12V, procedi a medir las tensiones en la salida del oscilador, donde en una parte encontre 0.6V y en la otra 0.0V, medi el vcc y gnd del KA7500B y al parecer le llegan los 12V de la fuente, medi entre patas 3 y 4 y hay 0.0V.
No encontre nada mas que este quemado, Necesito ayuda, Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 10, 2008)

Estas solo en camino de encontrar el desperfecto, sigue midiendo los componentes. Te puede servir las tensiones del TL494 que adjunto, si dices que no sucede nada, puede primero que al integrado  le esten desabilitando, algunos transistores malos, para darse cuenta tienes que colocar un voltimetro en el secundario y luego ver si sale tension por pocos segundos. Si no sucede tal cosa prueba midiendo en el integrado el pin de voltaje de referencia 5V. si no existe dicho voltaje, esta malogrado. Si todo concuerda con la figura referencial habra que pedir que opinen los demas.



Etolipoz
----------


----------



## luislink (Sep 23, 2008)

Hola de nuevo no contestaba porque deje la potencia de lado por unos dias. Bueno amigos les cuento que ya medi todos los transistores que rodean al TL494. Tbien los diodos y ninguno esta quemado, la potencia sigue sin oscilar. Su fuente de transistores sique inactiva, medi todas las resistencias y tampoco encontre nada quemada. 
Hay algo que me inquieta, yo ya les conte que esta potencia fue mutilada, y que le faltaban todos los transistores de la fuente, pero la duda ahora me surge, le estara faltando algun otro componente?.
La verdad es que estoy desconfiando un poco, vieron que algunas veces en las placas viene impreso los componentes pero no estan y eso se debe a que las placas son iguales para distintos modelos de una misma marca, solo que difieren en la potencia o algun otro chiche, y asi traen mas o menos componentes. Bueno por ejemplo la placa tiene impreso en las etapas de salida de audio dos pares de socalos para transistores. Pero no los tiene, y la soldadura virgen evidencia que no sacaron nada de ese lugar. Bueno pero tambien encontre que en el circuito del KA7500BD, le faltan dos resistencias y un capacitor entre las patas 2 y 3. me pregunto ahora y les pregunto a ustedes, el KA7500BD tiene todas las patas polarizadas o tal vez alguna configuracion no las trae? Aqui les adjunto una imagen del circuito señalando el lugar del KA7500BD. Espero su respuesta, saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 23, 2008)

perdon , no quiero ofender , pero ademas de la alimentacion de la potencia, el conector que dice remoto lo estas conectando a los 12v?


----------



## luislink (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola mi viejo Jaja, no es ninguna ofensa, tranquilo. Al remoto lo conectas y enciende la potencia pero solo prende la luz de power, no entra en modo protect. solo no oscila ya revise todos los semiconductores, lo unico que me queda por pensar es que le falta algun conector o componente que no estoy viendo ya que esta potencia fue desarmada por completo. Que hago?, como continuo con esto sin rendirme y tirarla a la basura jaja.


----------



## luislink (Oct 6, 2008)

Hola muchachos, alguien sabe si el integrado TL494 tiene que tener todas las patas polarizadas en este caso de la fuente de esta potencia? me refiero a que las patas 2 y 3 no se encuentran conectadas a ningun componente estan si conectar a nada. Saludos


----------



## fabianc (Feb 2, 2011)

hola amigos soy nuevo aqui en el foro y pues leyendo el foro y me parece muy bueno.

me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar con el arreglo de una planta mar boss el problema son los transistores irfz44n se los quitaron todos y ahora no se cual es el orden en el que van puesto es una chaos 650 de 1000 watt por 4 canales
gracias


----------



## sami (Feb 8, 2011)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro,son interesantes todas las inquietudes se traen aqui espero poder ayudar a quien lo nesecite y ustedes a mi tambien.
en tu caso cualquiel transistor comprendido entre irfz44 y irfz48 podria funcionarte bien como a escrito zopilote ,solo toma en cuenta que los resistores que alimentan los gate de los transistores no esten abiertos y que la frecuencia que deve andar entre los 20KHr y los 30 y picos de KHr este presente antes de colocar los transistores suerte,


----------

